# Bad heater burn, what to treat with?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

One of my ps recently got a huge heater burn right above his eye on one side of his face. It didnt look that bad at first, but then it like popped like a blister and now looks not so good. Well today I put in my hospital tank and am wondering what to treat him with. Maybe some Melafix, I have used that before on open wounds. I just dont want to give him something that will make it worse.
Thanks
Eric


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Melafix will not help a heater burn unless it is infected. Keep the water very clean and add salt... I would say do water changes every other day until he is better and it will help a lot. Add salt each time you do a water change to keep the level of salt constant in the tank. Good luck with getting him better.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> Melafix will not help a heater burn unless it is infected. Keep the water very clean and add salt... I would say do water changes every other day until he is better and it will help a lot. Add salt each time you do a water change to keep the level of salt constant in the tank. Good luck with getting him better.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

You can get a heater protector to prevent it again.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

How much salt should I add to the tank. I have used salt before to treat ich but never open wounds like this. 
Thanks
E


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

aqua salt is the way to go.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

buy some freshwater salt at the store, It should have soem sort of directions on it.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Buy Aquarium Salt from your LFS... just about all carry it... you add one rounded tablespoon per 10 gallons.

Heres a good reference about salt: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=22679

Also, as mentioned you can get heater guards that are made specifically to prevent this problem. Also, you could reposition the heater to try to keep it out of the way of your fish, though some seem to want to swim behind them no matter what.

Good luck healing him up and dont forget to bump up your water temp and keep doing water changes, the cleaner the water the better.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to injury forum


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

If your fish is burnt bad enough, salt will help but not completely, there will always be a scar under the right light. I have a retarded brandti that enjoys burning himself on his heater, and after a few times he ended up scarring himself. I did eventually get a heater guard which helped.


----------

